# Rahmengrösse UZZI VP



## /DEATHfromABOVE (12. Dezember 2009)

Hallo Leute !

Überlege mir ein UZZI VP zuzulegen. Einsatzzweck soll so richtung bergabbetrieb gehen... (aufbau mit Totem usw...)

Welche Rahmengrösse fahrt Ihr denn so für diesen Zweck bzw. was würdet Ihr für 178 cm Körpergrösse empfehlen ?


Danke schonmal ...


----------



## DH_RYDA (13. Dezember 2009)

/DEATHfromABOVE schrieb:


> Hallo Leute !
> 
> Überlege mir ein UZZI VP zuzulegen. Einsatzzweck soll so richtung bergabbetrieb gehen... (aufbau mit Totem usw...)
> 
> ...



medium. bin 1,83 und fahre ein Large. mit 50mm für mich gut fahrbar, mit einem 70mm vorbau ists schon eher lang...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pilsner (14. Dezember 2009)

(ich) 179 cm > M =


----------

